# [mozilla-firefox] firefox 64 bits tape l'incruste

## Pixys

Bonsoir,

je suis actuellement dans une situation assez énervante: je suis en 64 bits, j'ai installé firefox-bin qui me permet d'avoir le flash...etc. et ça me convient parfaitement; mon problème c'est que si j'installe openoffice il va me compiler mozilla-firefox malgré le useflag -firefox (ça je peu comprendre j'ai vu un poste concernant le moteur je-sais-plus-quoi et qu'on pouvait remplacé mozilla-firefox par je-ne-m'en-rappelle-plus-non-plut) mais maintenat si j'émerge vlc il me colle aussi du mozilla-firefox y'en a marre, c'est bon, zut alors je veux pas de ce truc qui me fait des police de menu et de tab de browser  toutes petites, je veux rester avec mozilla-firefox-bin sans avoir les 2 installés sur mon système parce que j'aime pas les trucs inutiles !!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ya une solution ou je continue à m'énerver tout seul ?

merci beaucoup les gens et bonne soirée !

----------

## Alexis

tu peux essayer avec xulrunner

mais sinon vire le use nsplugin, je doute que ton firefox 32 bits comprenne le plugin 64 bits que te fournira vlc (à vérifer tout de même)

----------

## geekounet

Pourquoi ne pas utiliser un Firefox 64bit avec le nspluginwrapper pour le flash ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Pourquoi ne pas utiliser un Firefox 64bit avec le nspluginwrapper pour le flash ?

 

+1 !  ça fonctionne parfaitement et depuis pas mal de temps.

----------

## Pixys

Une nuit a passé, je suis un peu moins fâché  :Wink: 

@ Alexis: oui c'est que je suis en train de voir... merci je ne me rappelais plus de xulrunner.

@ geekounet et kwenspc: ben à la limite je préférerai avoir du tout 64 mais le problème c'est qu'avec firefox (64) mes polices de menus et encore plus mes police de tabs (pour les flux rss) sont ridiculement petites et aucun paramètre "classique" ne permet de changer ça: tout ce qui concerne les polices agit uniquement sur les pages web, pas sur firefox lui-même...

j'ai pas mal chercher mais je n'ai rien trouvé; cependant je pense qu'il doit y avoir un truc à changer dans about:config mais j'ai pas le temps de tout éplucher.Last edited by Pixys on Tue Oct 23, 2007 11:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

salut,

regarde toujours ce qui veut installer firefox-src 

```
equery d mozilla-firefox
```

----------

## Pixys

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> regarde toujours ce qui veut installer firefox-src 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
#equery d mozilla-firefox

app-office/openoffice-2.3.0 (firefox? >=www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5-r9)

media-video/vlc-0.9.0_alpha20071009 (nsplugin & !xulrunner & !seamonkey? www-client/mozilla-firefox)

net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45 (www-client/mozilla-firefox)
```

évidemment...

----------

## xaviermiller

et pour info, xulrunner est le moteur de firefox...

----------

## l_arbalette

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Pourquoi ne pas utiliser un Firefox 64bit avec le nspluginwrapper pour le flash ? 
> 
> +1 !  ça fonctionne parfaitement et depuis pas mal de temps.

 

-2 : on ne peut pas avoir Java avec le Firefox 64bits...et c'est quand même aussi important que le Flash. A moins qu'il y ai une solution dont je ne suis pas au courant ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *l_arbalette wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -2 : on ne peut pas avoir Java avec le Firefox 64bits...et c'est quand même aussi important que le Flash. A moins qu'il y ai une solution dont je ne suis pas au courant ?  

 

Le plugin blackdown charge bien mais j'en effet des merdes avec [edit]sur certains applets ça foire[/edit], ceci dit même en 32 bits il foire ce truc [edit]même erreurs qu'en 64bits, je viens de tester[/edit]. (faut dire aussi que c'est un truc anté-diluvien limite plus maintenu ce blackdown)  :Neutral: 

Par contre de là à dire que java est tout aussi important que flash sur le net...bof. En fait je l'utilise jamais.

cf -> http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux-amd64.html#java-blackdown

----------

## l_arbalette

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Le plugin blackdown charge bien mais j'en effet des merdes avec [edit]sur certains applets ça foire[/edit], ceci dit même en 32 bits il foire ce truc [edit]même erreurs qu'en 64bits, je viens de tester[/edit]. (faut dire aussi que c'est un truc anté-diluvien limite plus maintenu ce blackdown)

 

Tu as fait le lien symbolique à la main sur le plugin blackdown ? Parce qu'un eselect java-nsplugin list ne renvoie aucun plugin 64 bits...que des 32 bits, et pas de blackdown....bien que le JRE soit installé....Avec le plugin Sun, pas de problème de bugs sur les applets que j'utilise. Et j'en utilise énormément (ce qui fait que j'en ai autant voir plus besoin que Flash) -> graphiques boursiers notamment : tout en géré en Java.

----------

## kwenspc

 *l_arbalette wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu as fait le lien symbolique à la main sur le plugin blackdown ?

 

Ouep, car sinon en effet ça déconne (avant de faire ce lien le plugin était directement copié dans le rep et de fait les applet se chargeaient pas, juste un écran blanc à la place). Avec le lien symbolique ça fonctionne mais il peut arriver parfois quelques ratés genre: tu fermes le tab = crash. (bon sauf si il y a d'autres tab qui utilisent java. heureusement)

----------

## nykos

c'est quoi ce lien symbolique à faire ?

j'ai du louper un truc !

----------

## kwenspc

 *nykos wrote:*   

> c'est quoi ce lien symbolique à faire ?
> 
> j'ai du louper un truc !

 

Va voir le lien que j'ai donné plus haut  :Wink: 

----------

## nykos

j'ai fait le lien symbolique mais toujours pas de java !

----------

